# Double Standard for Letterman and CBS



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, Dave is a complete slime-ball. they need to roll his a$$. he didn't even have the ba!!s to make a decent apology and he is flat wrong to ridicule anyone's daughter while making a tasteless joke. of course you can easily see his issues with women, as he knocked up his girlfriend 14 years ago and has now finally gotten around to marrying her...imagine if a conservative made a joke of a black female celeb.......  

this is the typical bull$hit liberal standard the media has become so famous for...



> New York State Assembly Minority Leader Brian Kolb, a Republican, is calling on the CEO of CBS to fire David Letterman for crude comments he made about Sarah Palin and her daughter.
> 
> In the letter to CBS chief Les Moonves, Kolb said he took Letterman to task for the "shockingly inappropriate" jokes.
> 
> ...


"The Late Show" declined comment on Friday evening.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

You are really making a big deal about this??? Do you watch The Late Show? He makes jokes day in a day out about all sorts of people. Hell he made fun of Bush almost every show for 8 years!! Did you complain about that? He is a late night show host...that's his job is to poke fun of people.

"No wonder young girls especially have such low self-esteem in America when we think it's funny for a so-called comedian to get away with such a remark as he did," she said. "I don't think that's acceptable."

Some complete B/S here! Dave stating what he did has absoultely no affect on young American girls low self-esteem! I would say it has more to do with drugs, alcohol, sex, etc...Not 1 famous late nite talk show poking fun of Palin's daughter!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you are right, they shouldn't have said anything to Imus either, he was just poking fun at another bunch of girls, eh?

where is old Al Sharpton when you need him? or it is suddenly OK to attack people's kids when you get tired of attacking them? how about a verbal attack on one of Osama's daughters? how would that work for ya??

anyone else??


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

in case you didnt see it rock, that would be somone putting you back in your place.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to say I couldn't care less what those idiots say. That's the main problem, we are way to PC to actually deal with anything anymore. Sharpton, irrelevant. Letterman, irrelevant supposed funny man. Imus - doddering old idiot whom should have known better.

Who cares, grow a skin and take care of your own, screw what the rest think.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

the palins also have a huge double standard here that continues. Parade the family when it is good for her but they are off limits when they are bad???

The joke was obviously meant for the older one, dweezel or moon unit or whatever her name is. The joke was also meant to rip afraud rodriguez, even funnier since the yankees can't seem to beat the bosox.

Letterman also used to rip on clinton too, he is an entertainer who has 1st amendment rights. One of the biggest problems in our country is that adults pay so dang much attention to celebrities that the kids follow. That is the reason for esteem problems. The palins are just doing what every one else does, blame others.

Bearfan is right, grow some skin, especially if you want the limelight


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Clintons daughter was correctly "off limits" Bushes and Palins kids the left and NOW doesn't care about..... although even NOW ( National org for women) has chastised letterman.

I would love to here the outcry if Rush or someone said something off color about Obamas daughters

the fact is the left has no morals


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> the palins also have a huge double standard here that continues. Parade the family when it is good for her but they are off limits when they are bad???


if that were true wouldn't they be bashing Obama's or Letterman's kids? sorry, you couldn't be more wrong, that isn't their style. the left knows no limits or respect for those they attack or even their children. they are an embarassment to society, clearly far from humor, just plan dumbass choices, from his writers to Letterman himself. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Let me show you where you are wrong.

The difference is the clintons and so far the obamas kept their children out of the spotlight. With secret service help of course.

Bristol Palin has been going into the spotlight as a prolife activist and Bush's daughters got busted in a bar underage. BIG DIFFERENCE

When you choose to do these things you have to expect to see the other side. In no way shape or form was Letterman acting in a political capacity, he was doing his job. He has made a living off ripping celebrities and he does it well.

I won't disagree that there is a double standard with the media and the left but this is blown way out of proportion. You don't see afraud whining about this do you? Personally I wish Palin would just go away once and for all so her kids and the GOP could move on to better things.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

What you have in Sarah Palin is someone with the same type of family values that most of us here in the heartland still have. When is that a bad thing to demonstate during the political process. The simple fact that while running for a national political office she wanted to show the country that her family is a large part of who she is should not open the door for rather tasteless, inappropriate, not to mention not funny comments to be made about her family especially ones like this. I would expect most parents, wether republican or democrat would not appreciate jokes being made about their daughters being "knocked up" by anyone. The "take care of your own and screw what the rest think" attitude displayed by Letterman in his pursuit of ratings is an example of the lack of repect for family and common courtesy most of us here in the midwest as well as what I assume the Palins believe is the problem with many other areas and people in this country.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Letterman is about as relevant as Arlen Specter... :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK, every politician parades their families. They do that and kiss babies. Clinton paraded his, and you must have missed Obama parading his at every chance. The difference is the way the left treats them. There is a huge double standard, and that ticks me more than Letterman's remarks. That and people refusing to see the obvious.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The point is that Letterman has a right to do and say whatever he wants within the law. The best thing for the GOP to do here is take the high road. Let the libs pick apart the bill of rights.

Everyone here believes in the 2nd amendment, why not all of the amendments? This is what irritates me about the gov't and media.

Letterman made a mistake, he doesn't need the palins to boost his ratings, he is already on top, as NDT said he is irrelevant. The GOP should let the super libs hang themselves and focus on Nov 2010.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

TK33 said:


> The point is that Letterman has a right to do and say whatever he wants within the law. The best thing for the GOP to do here is take the high road. Let the libs pick apart the bill of rights.
> 
> Everyone here believes in the 2nd amendment, why not all of the amendments? This is what irritates me about the gov't and media.
> 
> Letterman made a mistake, he doesn't need the palins to boost his ratings, he is already on top, as NDT said he is irrelevant. The GOP should let the super libs hang themselves and focus on Nov 2010.


Exactly, which is why I said screw them and take care of our own. Let them be the only idiot ranting and the people will start to see it. Keep crying out about how bad it is, and the people just see the whining over and over again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Everyone here believes in the 2nd amendment, why not all of the amendments?


TK we all believe in the first amendment. We also believe that we the people have the power to say get rid of the *** or we will not watch your channel. The first amendment does not protect anyone from the reaction of the people. I would contact advertisers and say if you advertise on that program we will never use your product. That is our right. 
There are no amendments protecting you from stupidity. The only reason Letterman acts the way he does is because so many people have become immature idiots, and suck up crap like he spews. Not just him, and not just his comments about Palin. Comedians in general play to the humor of the crowd and the crowd has lost it's moral integrity.

The first amendment gives you the right to say what you want without prosecution, but it doesn't protect you from the reaction of people. You want go to jail, but you may get fired. Many will say the first amendment will protect you from being fired because that's your right. Maybe it would be a defense in court, but reality is they will use a different reason to can the person.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Then why are members of the GOP calling on moonves to fire letterman?

The GOP needs to find a leader and fast.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Then why are members of the GOP calling on moonves to fire letterman?
> 
> The GOP needs to find a leader and fast.


How would I know? I would guess they are calling for him to be fired because they think he is a low life. I would agree. I think they should have canned his crap flowing mouth years ago. The first amendment is freedom of speech, but no one has to like what you say. Go call your boss a prick and find out how that works.  You have a right to say it, and he has a right not to like it.

I agree they need to find a leader.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard the jokes from Letterman, but I guess I took them a bit differently. I took them as making fun of Alex Rodriguez and Eliot Spitzer, much more so than making fun of Willow. The two men were both called by name as I recall, and "Palin's daughter" was never called by name - just "daughter." Who's to say Letterman wasn't referring to the older daughter (who is of age and also got pregnant out of wedlock)? In fact, in the article, isn't that who Letterman stated he was referring to anyway?

Were the jokes a bit off color? Sure. Letterman readily admitted that. But aren't a lot of his (or anyone else on late night television, for that matter) jokes a bit off color? It would take days to list all the celebrities (and their offspring) that Letterman has poked fun at over the years.

I'm just not convinced this is something to cause an uproar over. Some things are worth it, but in my opinion, this just isn't.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess my problem isn't so much Palins daughter as it is when did tearing people apart and demeaning others become humor? We have really become a sick society. Sure I often laugh at off color remarks about people I don't like, but unlike many I know I shouldn't.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats why I watch Conan. Luckily for me, hes not on the late late show anymore!

Letterman just isnt funny. He seems to usually stoop to the "lower level" humor, which is easy.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

TK33 said:


> Then why are members of the GOP calling on moonves to fire letterman?
> 
> The GOP needs to find a leader and fast.


Hey, turn about is fair play. Remember the whole issue with Rush and all the Libs wanting his head? I know, in 4 years when Obama's daughter turns 14 have Hannity say the same exact thing, word for word, about his daughter and see what happens. I'm not taking a stand on what was said but there is a definite double standard.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see trashmouth was on apologizing profusely last night. I would guess it was last night the clips are on FOX this morning. 
On another note, why is it the liberals claim to be the champions for women's rights yet are the ones who most disrespect them? I don't have any daughters, but I have grand-daughters. God have mercy on any creep who would hurt them in any way.



> Letterman apologizes again for 'bad' Palin joke
> 
> Jun 16, 7:14 AM (ET)
> 
> ...


----------

